# FreeBSD 9.1 p2 glxsb.ko problems?



## Dutchman01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Hi all, did someone else also notice in FreeBSD 9.1 p2, the glxsb.ko is not there?
Somehow it does not be made in usr/src/sys/modules/glxsb.

I want to know if it is my system or a bug in FreeBSD.

Thanks


----------



## cpm@ (Apr 14, 2013)

```
[CMD="#"]ll /boot/kernel/glxsb.ko[/CMD]
-r-xr-xr-x  1 root  wheel  18858 Apr  9 03:38 /boot/kernel/glxsb.ko
```

Also, check `# less -p glxsb /usr/src/sys/i386/conf/NOTES`


----------



## Dutchman01 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ahh thank you, now I understand why not on 64-bits FreeBSD.


----------

